# any other pups?



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

So I see a lot of older TT drivers on here, just wondered if there was any other young TT drivers about?


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Def not me....I'm about 300....!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

:lol: still young at heart though aye :wink:


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> :lol: still young at heart though aye :wink:


You betcha! :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Bless ya..... well it's the best way to be  plus us youngsters help granddad


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Bless ya..... well it's the best way to be  plus us youngsters help granddad


Fab! Zimmer needs a polish! :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Get to it then :lol: just please don't fall over and break anything


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Get to it then :lol: just please don't fall over and break anything


Ha ha! Cheeky sod! :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha that's me


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Define young :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Your only 23.... meh your younger then me :roll:

Ok you win :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm almost 50 but I use oil of ulay so I only look 12  and act it [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I'm almost 50 but I use oil of ulay so I only look 12  and act it [smiley=kid.gif]


I think some proof is required here :roll:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

only 24  so one of the younger ones


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost 50 but I use oil of ulay so I only look 12  and act it [smiley=kid.gif]
> ...


Just watch the ulay advert :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You had a sex change too..... damn


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

anthony_839 said:


> only 24  so one of the younger ones


Yay another youngster..... we're still over run by coffin dodgers though :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

i feel young again! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> > only 24  so one of the younger ones
> ...


Keep this up and you might get RUN OVER by a coffin dodger :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > anthony_839 said:
> ...


Probably by accident when the foot slips off the clutch :roll:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

It's fine I don't mind getting run over by a Mellon or its is a bee :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Shhhhh nick :x don't give him any ideas :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm young too!...just turned 18.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

zltm089 said:


> I'm young too!...just turned 18.


Somehow I don't believe you :roll:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I was 26 on friday  feeling old now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

If it makes you feel less old I'm 25 in October hun


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I was young once I think, can't remember when, last year-ish maybe.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Still makes me a year and a half older lol not nice when u pass the quarter century mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

j8keith said:


> I was young once I think, can't remember when, last year-ish maybe.


Go on? How old are you lovely?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Still makes me a year and a half older lol not nice when u pass the quarter century mark
> 
> Oh yeah you are so old you prehistoric dinosaur :roll:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I am!!! Looking at trading the TTS in for a mobility scooter and a walking stick!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Just turned 30...


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> I am!!! Looking at trading the TTS in for a mobility scooter and a walking stick!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it  you would look well fit with a walking stick instead :lol:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

richmcveigh said:


> Just turned 30...


Aww your still young ish


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Might splash out and get two sticks haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh now that would be pushing the boat out.... I suppose they would be easier for such an oldie like you to maintain :roll:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Im so old i dont have the strength to push any boats anywhere haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Well with no muscles dodgy hips and fear of breaking a nail I wouldn't bother either [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] haha


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I dont think nail breaking is a thing men worry too much about, but the hips and muscles can cause an issue. I'll play it safe and stay indoors with a blanket cup of tea and tv programs about the good ol' days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh your a manly man, had to judge over a message if you know what I mean haha

Awww blanket coco and a black and whit film is it... bless ya


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

With the beard i have at the mo it would be hard to mistake me for anything other than a manly man haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Fucked up there... wheres the pipe and slippers!? :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Got them, but my arthritis is so bad cant reach down to put them on, and because of the laws im not allowed my pipe in my nursing home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> With the beard i have at the mo it would be hard to mistake me for anything other than a manly man haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ewwwww get a shave you scruffy git


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Got them, but my arthritis is so bad cant reach down to put them on, and because of the laws im not allowed my pipe in my nursing home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take your smarties and you will be able to do anything, plus you shouldn't smoke inside anyway it's horrible :x


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Naaaa! Im starting to quite like it haha. Makes me look dignified!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

NickG said:


> Fucked up there... wheres the pipe and slippers!? :lol:


LANGUAGE :x


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Naaaa! Im starting to quite like it haha. Makes me look dignified!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a full on beard or just stubble


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Full atm lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> Full atm lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See that's just wrong....... stubble is acceptable


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Fucked up there... wheres the pipe and slippers!? :lol:
> ...


Are slippers THAT offensive?! :evil:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Full atm lol
> ...


 Generally i have stubble because i look 5 if i have nothing. But my mate bet me i couldn't grow it for 100 days, i don't like loosing. Ill get a pic up later when im in from work and of my usual facial hair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> richmcveigh said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned 30...
> ...


Ish? *runs to apply more anti-ageing cream*


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


Do it im now intreaged to see the monkey/baby face haha


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

richmcveigh said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > richmcveigh said:
> ...


 :lol: awww I'm sowi lovely


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

3% battery on phone lol be home soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Okie dokie speak to you in abit then


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I ain't 21 yet!

_And I ne'er will be!_


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Skeee said:


> I ain't 21 yet!
> 
> _And I ne'er will be!_


I'm going to guess 47?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > I ain't 21 yet!
> ...










I ain't _that _old!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok 38?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Keep guessing. 
_Should be on telly in a couple of weeks Sarah so I'll say hi!_ :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

32?

Oi yeah, doing what?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> 32?
> 
> Oi yeah, doing what?


 Waving 
"Hi to Sarah from Wales".
_Of course. _


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

So am I right?

And what you going on the telly for?????


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> And what you going on the telly for?????


I'm gunna guess embarrassing bodies! :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> So am I right?


 No. 



mistress-mk1TT said:


> And what you going on the telly for?????


You'll have to wait & C! :wink: 

Will PM u!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to stick with the 47 then :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NickG said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > And what you going on the telly for?????
> ...


 Nice try Nick! _You guessed that last time. _



mistress-mk1TT said:


> I'm going to stick with the 47 then :lol:


 You'd bust on 47! By a huge margin!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok 32?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Ok 32?


 _Wow you're so imaginative! _


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I know


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm

_Some further reading Sarah._


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Clearly not that witty yourself :lol: I was taking the piss back mate


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Clearly not that witty yourself :lol: I was taking the piss back mate.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

U ready for the face fuzz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> U ready for the face fuzz?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see then poser lol


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Pm'd haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I got it haha


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

What an amazing thread this has turned into!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> What an amazing thread this has turned into!


I was waiting for this  :roll:

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Not your cup of tea then don't comment


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its a forum thats what people do good or bad...get used to it  [smiley=gossip.gif]

J
xx


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Whatever love


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Guess I'm too old to comment really!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

JNmercury00 said:


> Guess I'm too old to comment really!


Lol no not at all hun


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am older than all of you  
But my mobility scooter is stage 3 :roll:

Jenny


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

But I bet you still look lovely jenny


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm young too!...just turned 18.
> ...


and why is this? :?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Prove me otherwise lol


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Now now ladies haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > I was young once I think, can't remember when, last year-ish maybe.
> ...


Shouldn't really say, but I do get people helping me to cross the road


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry beardy :roll:

J8keith that's ace..... more anti-wrinkle cream needed maybe?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Prove me otherwise lol


at the next meet! :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

zltm089 said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Prove me otherwise lol
> ...


And when's that then?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Sorry beardy :roll:
> 
> J8keith that's ace..... more anti-wrinkle cream needed maybe?


 I'm a bit beyond anti-wrinkle cream, and alas my supplier (Readymix) is being subcontracted to fill in the potholes.  Polyfiller just doesn't seem to do the same job.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

And at 65 no wonder people help you cross the road haha only messing


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> And at 65 no wonder people help you cross the road haha only messing


Ahh ! those were the days, HRH sent me a telegram last birthday.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hrh?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


I don't know! need to check out the meet section... you seem like a very friendly person! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Hrh?


HRH, Her Royal Highness --- you know the person who lives in Windsor Castle some of the time.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Hrh?


Unless she's on Facebook you prob won't know her :roll:

Does this country have an education system anymore ? :roll:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

It's called having a life and not living on the internet


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

jamman said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hrh?
> ...


are you not a bit too old to be on this thread? why don't you start your own thread about going senile or something....


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

zltm089 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> It's called having a life and not living on the internet


No it's called not doing your homework or paying attention at school :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > mistress-mk1TT said:
> ...


Maybe a bit too intelligent but I will try and lower myself to your level.

Can I flirt with my new internet friend :roll:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

are you not a bit too old to be on this thread? why don't you start your own thread about going senile or something....[/quote]

Maybe a bit too intelligent but I will try and lower myself to your level.

Can I flirt with my new internet friend :roll:[/quote]

wow...i'm flattered that you would "lower" yourself... :roll:

and if this is how you "flirt" ....blimey...i though i was bad with chap up lines!....you take it to another level!!!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Calm down boys.... yes not every one had there head stuck in a book, but remember j8keith your a lot older then us and times change


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Did you miss the "quote" class

You seem like a friendly person please be my friend [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Pass the puke bucket.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

jamman said:


> Did you miss the "quote" class
> 
> You seem like a friendly person please be my friend [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> Pass the puke bucket.


ohhh....that is so mean! ...i seriously though i was gona pull with that line! always works! ....fine, maybe not this time... :roll:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Think you two should pm if you want to flirt with each other haha


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually HRH is a reference to some members of the royal family ie princes/princesses excluding the monarchs. Kings and Queens are referred to as his or her majesty. Not HRH.

Jason.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Think you two should pm if you want to flirt with each other haha


you jealous?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Of an 18 and 65 yr old flirting... Hmmm nope :lol:

I'm talking to a nice saaaaffffff londoner :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Of an 18 and 65 yr old flirting... Hmmm nope :lol:
> 
> I'm talking to a nice saaaaffffff londoner :wink:


Don't trust them lot south of the river!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

JNmercury00 said:


> mistress-mk1TT said:
> 
> 
> > Of an 18 and 65 yr old flirting... Hmmm nope :lol:
> ...


Lol where you from then?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Did you miss the "quote" class
> ...


Dont you jump on everything with a pulse? Kevin you wrongun!

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sam are you just following him hoping he notices you darling


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I dont think Sam is a "man's man" somehow....

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to have a high libido is actually very "frustrating"....


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> ...


I agree with this



mistress-mk1TT said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> ...


Hes already mistaken me for a female once, think hes already noticed me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I dont think Sam is a "man's man" somehow....
> 
> J
> xx


No im a ladies man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> ...


tell your misses then 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> No im a ladies man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 [smiley=gorgeous.gif] lol

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > He does indeed. I actually follow his post with enjoyment as they all tend to end up becoming sexual. Top bloke
> ...


LOL are you sure it's your libido ? 



zltm089 said:


> Getting sex once a week would be nice! But then, the longer you live together, this becomes once a month, and then once every 3 months.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sam it must be all the posing and fluff that's why he's getting confused


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


lol...you try to trick me!!! :x


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

redsilverblue said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


  cheeky bugger!....caught me out!!!....


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sam can be mistaken for a girls name I suppose.... and the lad was horny...... give him a break he's not getting any at home :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> [quote="TTSa
> No!! You just assumed that i was one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

TTSam said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmfao you loved it really


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

J•RED said:


> Actually HRH is a reference to some members of the royal family ie princes/princesses excluding the monarchs. Kings and Queens are referred to as his or her majesty. Not HRH.
> 
> Jason.


You're right of course I stand corrected.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

j8keith said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Actually HRH is a reference to some members of the royal family ie princes/princesses excluding the monarchs. Kings and Queens are referred to as his or her majesty. Not HRH.
> ...


 Indeed there are established rules for addressing and chatting to Liz. :roll:

http://www.debretts.com/forms-address/r ... ress-queen
http://www.debretts.com/forms-address/r ... yal-family


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Skeee said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > J•RED said:
> ...


Thanks for pointing out the typo/grammatical-error.


----------

